# New Gavin And Stacey On Tonight



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on BBC 1 tonight a 9 PM:thumb:I have not really watched it before but I saw last weeks one and really liked it so much so that I have ordered Series 1 and 2 on DVD:lol:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

whats occuring


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Crackin'


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its all most on I am looking forward to it and QI is on after:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Gavalon!!!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Joanna Page gets my blood flowing!!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tidy!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Joanna Page gets my blood flowing!!


I was thinking that very nice:lol:Her accent dose something for me:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I woan lie to you, I likes it!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I woan lie to you, I likes it!


Do you recognise the guy who plays Wayne????


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Do you recognise the guy who plays Wayne????


No. Should I? (scratches head, then back to scratching testicles)


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

One word, Imense!!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> No. Should I? (scratches head, then back to scratching testicles)


Yeah he lives by the monument in Miskin.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah he lives by the monument in Miskin.


Oh right, I'll have to keep a lookout:thumb: I pop into the Miskin Arms now and again.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Oh right, I'll have to keep a lookout:thumb: I pop into the Miskin Arms now and again.


His name is Huw Davies.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the curry scene last night had me spitting my dinner out - brilliant episode...

GavLAAAAAAAA...


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Are you thinking about my Bhunas?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> the curry scene last night had me spitting my dinner out - brilliant episode...
> 
> GavLAAAAAAAA...


Yip it was fantastic and so true to life:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dougster said:


> Joanna Page gets my blood flowing!!












:thumb:

Top episode that, I loved the curry rant and the morning sex conversation :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ but she has about 2 stone more on her than in that (photoshop'd) picture. Doesnt do it for me I'm afraid...



..and for some reason I just remember the best quote of the episode as well - "he's a dirty boy that John..."


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ but she has about 2 stone more on her than in that (photoshop'd) picture. Doesnt do it for me I'm afraid...


She was in her PJs in the last episode, she still looked crackin' (see what I did there?  )


----------

